# Quick change chart rivets ?



## bobdog (Jul 22, 2017)

How do you remove rivets on quick change gear box ?  Are they drive in rivets or how are they attached ?  Mine is a 16 inch 1942 model


----------



## dlane (Jul 22, 2017)

I cut a slot with a dremel wheel and unscrew them like a screw , they are drive screws.
I put regular copper solid bucking rivets back in when done looks good ,I think


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Jul 22, 2017)

Derrick is much smarter than i, 
i usually knock the heads off with a chisel and drill out the remnants undersize


----------



## dlane (Jul 22, 2017)

[QbUOTE="Ulma Doctor, post: 501180, member: 22605"]Derrick is much smarter than i,[/QUOTE]
I don't think so Mike ,I learned about drive screws when refurbishing the SB 10L.
You can get them , msc ,Mc master ,should have them , but you'll need the concave driver so the heads don't get a flat on them.


----------



## dlane (Jul 23, 2017)

I don't even know how to post a quote on this pad


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jul 23, 2017)

I did the same thing on my heavy ten, dremeled some slots and backed them out with a screwdriver. I didn't buy new ones though, just tapped the old ones back in, if I ever want to remove them again the slots are already there.


----------



## kf4zht (Aug 2, 2017)

I found the size was fairly near a tap thread for 6-? Tapped it and put in some nice stainless buttonhead screws 

Sent from my F5321 using Tapatalk


----------

